# Coffin Joint lameness



## 1CTrenowath (13 April 2007)

I am interested in peoples opinions of what to do with my horse - warning this could get long.  I own a 14yo RID gelding, and have had him since he was 2., he has never been easy, as he isn't very brave, and it took some years to get him out hacking safely by himself (he learnt rearing as an evasion before I had him so.....eek!), he also is quite a handful unless regularly schooled - sir gets bored I think!!  He has a list of problems which are by themselves managable: He has a delicate stomach, and therefore cannot tolerate bute or similar, he has sweetitch, managed with a rug, but not fun for him, he also has a locking/failing to lock problem with his stifles - ok when in hard work, goes down hill when out of work.  In Oct of last year after going lame for the 2nd time in 2 years, was diagnosed with Coffin joint problem (nothing much to see on xrays, but came sound instantly on blocking of the joint). He has had from then until March off, on HA Cortaflex, magnetic boots at night, and turned out on a large even field(can't box rest because of stifles and stomach).  Came back into walk work and was bouncing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, until I turned back out on the smaller field which is rutted, and within 24 hrs was lamer than last oct.  So, I have pretty much decided this is the end for him - and this is not an easy decision I absolutely idolise all my horses, and he an absolute sweetheart to be around.  So, in theory I aim to let him enjoy the summer and then let him go in the autumn, but.... he has actually had a lovely winter out on 12 acres of cow pasture, getting very fat and eating like he only dreams of - no flies, not much rain.  Do I keep him thru the summer, when in fact he will have to have restricted grazing, a fly rug on, and endure the hot summer, which as an ID hes not fantastically equipped for.?

Yours honest musings please on this.


----------



## Tangaroo (13 April 2007)

My boy is nine and when he was five and six we had bouts of intermittent lameness. He had his coffin joint injected once and then came sound. Then he fractured his pedal bone and had eight months off. Once he started to get fit again he went lame once more. My vet did all the usual xrays and nerve blocks and he went sound once that area was blocked. He said he wanted to inject the coffin joint again even though there was no evidence of anything on the xray! I said no and that i wanted to find out what was wrong before injecting him. He was referred for MRI scans and bone Scans. The diagnosis was that he has degenerative deep flexor tendons in all four feet, at the age of 7 !! The vet said he would never be sound and we might as well put him to sleep! My vet wanted to give him a chance and put him on a course of Navilox and heart bar shoes. We gave him six weeks and then he would have been PTS. He has now been sound for two years with just the odd few days blip when he has bute for a couple of days. He is hunter trialling and show jumping again and is very happy. I am just careful what ground i run him on and will quite happily withdraw him if i get somewhere and the ground is bad. Have you had a proper diagnosis on your horse? I am so glad i had the MRI scans as they are the only thing which would show my boys problem.


----------



## Chills (13 April 2007)

My 18.3 IDx was diagnosed with quite progressed DJD to both front coffin joints, and arthritis in his nearside fetlock last spring.  He was 10 and had had a very easy life, due to his size I had always been very, very careful with him on hard ground and the such.  Its just bloody bad luck with horses isn't it!  Anyway after all the injections and potions, box rest and field rest, he basically began his retirement.  I was worried about him having a summer out in the field for the same reasons (although not sweet itch) as yours, my boy loved to come into his stable and always used to call to me from the field for me to get him in.  It was strange though, and almost like he understood he was retired, he settled into staying out 24 / 7 for pretty much all of the summer, so much so that there was about 10 days when he reverted to being a silly youngster and wouldn't let me catch him!  I was glad he had a lovely summer out, he got a lovely big grass belly and was very happy.  
He was unfortunately PTS on Xmas Eve due to a heart problem that appeared very suddenly - so not related to his poorly joints.
I think you will know what is best, we all know our horses inside out and if you try to give him the summer out, he will let you know whether he likes it or not.  I would give him the chance to tell you what he wants, you never know he might surprise you and enjoy his summer.  Go with your instincts


----------



## squirtlysmum (14 April 2007)

My mare had her coffin joint medicated when she was 15 and went on to become sound but had to be carefully managed as she would be lame occasionally with hard ground etc but I went on to show her as a veteran, she had natural balance shoes on and I was just extra careful, sadly her paws then had navicular but she would never allow me to retire her as she became a very grumpy old lady so I kep her ticking over with hacks etc, she had a sprog when she was 18 and I lost her due to a terrible sinus infection two years ago at 21. I think you just have to go with what you feel and if you decide the PTS route just do it when you are ready not when other people think you should. My girl was my life and I still miss her but she constantly suprised me and really seemed to be much happier on Cortaflex.


----------



## malibu211211 (14 April 2007)

Hi Ya,
 Sorry to read about your boy's problem 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My boy has inflammation of the coffin joint, he is 12 years old and has suffered intermittent lameness for the past 3 years.
 He has had HA injections in to the joint 3 times now and a few months back I was considering retiring him as he just wasn't improving. It was at a point where he only seemed comfortable on 2 Bute a day 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 which I had already decided that if it ever came to keeping him on 2 Bute a day I would'nt 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He was on box rest for 3 weeks while we were considering yet more injections but instead we decided to rest him then start again REALLY slowly and gradually reduce the amount of Bute he is on. The vet had a chat with the farrier, put quarter clip shoes on him and trimmed his feet so that it took some pressure off the joint.
 He is sound but for how long I don't know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We take things day by day with him. Hard ground seems to really aggravate it with him.
 He has Newmarket Joint Supplement and is on Buteless. I don't know if either of them are helping but I am not willing to find out by taking him off them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You know what is best for your horse and what he can cope with 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Could he have Danillon instead of Bute?
Or a substitute?


----------

